# Wanting second camera for travel and video



## MOREGONE (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

So I am in the market for a Mirrorless camera and hoping to get some ideas. I want it to be small as I will plan to use it for travel and times where I just don't want to carry around my D90. Though my D90 does do video, I am hoping for better video performance.

Right now I am heavily leaning towards the Sony NEX-5N. Really small size, APS-C sized sensor, plenty of great reviews. Cool features like focus peaking, sweeping Pano's, bracketing etc. It also should be able to outperform my D90 in the video department with focus tracking.

Problem is, I am really not too familiar with the other options. I would like to be able to have an adapter to use my Nikon lenses which I don't expect to be a problem in any case knowing it was be a manual lens.

What are some other options I might want to check out? The Nikon 1 series sensor is just too small for my liking. I have read up on the Samsung NX1000 and there is a decent kit on my local craigslist, but reviews have been a bit lack luster.

Budget is about $500

Thanks


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 28, 2013)

I would recommend micro four thirds (m4/3) format cameras as they have the largest selection of native lenses plus being able to adapt any legacy SLR lens.  

The Olympus OM-D E-M5 is top of the line but twice your budget.


----------



## JDFlood (Jan 29, 2013)

For me the requirement was APS-C, so the Sony works. I ultimately chose the Fuji XE-1. It works more like a pro camera, fits your hand well, light, has the 14mm, 18mm, 18-50mm, and 35mm now, with more on the way. I was put off by the disproportional small body and large lens and lack of manual controls. Fantastic lenses. Personally, the dynamic range of the APS-C makes it a minimum requirement, both for contrasty landscapes and low light conditions. JD


----------



## brunerww (Jan 30, 2013)

Moregone - I am a micro 4/3 shooter, but it sounds like you want to stick with an APS-C sized sensor.  I would get a $348 Samsung NX1000 from Amazon and try it out. If you like it, you'll have a great camera for not a lot of money. If you don't, you can send it back and get the NEX.

Hope this is helpful,

Bill


----------



## MOREGONE (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello,

Thanks for the additional cameras to check out. I guess  the 4/3rd's cameras just aren't catching my eye. They seem pretty  expensive, especially when compared to Full DSLR's or APS-C MILC like  the NX1000 or NEX cameras that have a bigger sensor.  

I really  like the features of the NX1000 and the wifi is something that I would  use, a lot actually. I have been planning to get a EyeFi SD card, but  this would also save me that cost. The NEX kit lens is stabilized which  will help for my video needs. I also can't seem to find anywhere I could  go hold the camera. But $348 with wifi is a heck of a deal.

I do  have time between now and April where I am really planning to make the  most of this camera, so I think I may go ahead and try out the NX1000.


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 26, 2013)

MOREGONE said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the additional cameras to check out. I guess  the 4/3rd's cameras just aren't catching my eye. They seem pretty  expensive, especially when compared to Full DSLR's or APS-C MILC like  the NX1000 or NEX cameras that have a bigger sensor.
> 
> ...



Just browsing the forums and stumbled back across this.

I went with the Sony NEX-5R and am really happy. Got it on special when Sony was throwing in a 16mm 2.8 free and the supplier provided a bag, 32gb SD, lens kit, filter, hand strap and some other misc stuff. Great deal and really happy with the camera.


----------

